# Other health news 19 January 2010



## Admin (Jan 19, 2010)

*Is stress making you fat? Based on your individual personality, we reveal how to protect yourself against the strain*
Almost every woman suffers from stress at some point in her life. Short bursts of stress are not necessarily a bad thing - some women even find it invigorating - but long term, it can be catastrophic for health. Studies have shown that stress is linked to high blood pressure and heart disease - only last week, new research linked it to cancer. 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...vidual-personality-reveal-protect-strain.html

*How running jogs your memory by creating new brain cells*
A regular jog leads to the growth of new cells in the area of the brain which boosts your memory. We all know running is good for your body. But it can also do wonders for the mind, according to Cambridge University scientists.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...ning-jog-memory-creating-new-brain-cells.html

*Foreign clinics making wild claims and growing fears of cancer. Are stem cells REALLY the miracle we've been promised*
Natascha Hughes is doing everything she can think of to raise money. She's baked and sold dozens of cakes, done a sponsored climb of Mount Snowdon, as well as skydiving from 3,500 ft. She's now planning a quiz night, then a concert with a UB40 tribute band and a sponsored swim. It's been a tall order for the 23-year-old single mother from Syston, Leics, but Natascha is desperate: she needs ?30,000 to take her daughter Alarna to China for stem cell treatment.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...-cells-REALLY-miracle-cure-weve-promised.html

*Ban on drug that relieves arthritis pain... but not if you live in Scotland*
Thousands of rheumatoid arthritis patients in England and Wales are to be denied a drug likely to ease their agony. However, those with the same illness in Scotland will have access to the drug from today.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1244252/English-Welsh-patients-miss-new-arthritis-drug.html
* 
Diabetes drug may treat Alzheimer's*
Researchers have said they are hoping to develop a new treatment for people with Alzheimer's disease. University of Ulster scientists have received a government grant to investigate using different drugs to treat the condition.
http://www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/b...betes-drug-may-treat-alzheimers-14640168.html


----------

